# Mousie has gone to see her brothers.



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Mousie had always been a petite cat at 6 pounds, today she weighed just under 5. She was a skeleton with fur. It was time to let her go before she became further weakened by the tumor stealing her strength. I could not feed her fast enough and she couldn't eat enough to replace what the tumor was taking from her. This last week her vomitting increased, so she was only able to keep down a portion of what she was able to eat. 
She was still content to snuggle and purr, but she was begining to have difficulty keeping her balance and struggling to jump onto the couch. We opted to say goodbye before she got worse. Hubby made sure to be home to go with us. I held her head in my hand and whispered words of love to her as she left and Hubby held one of her delicate front paws. Our vet and her tech were wonderful. 

Run free, Mousie. Say 'hi' to everyone who has gone before you and tell them I look forward to the day we will all be reunited.

The Trio are together once again: Mousie, Toby and Mister.








Silver-Mouse:








Playing with Toby:


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

Poor Mousie. You did the right thing Heidi, though I'm sure it was very hard. :hugs: atback


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

The hardest thing is deciding _when_ is the right time. 
I knew she wouldn't get better and I didn't want her to get worse than what she was.
We had a great 13 years with her.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I know you treated her like the princess she was, especially this past weekend. You had time for extra love and quiet goodbyes. She had a great life with you.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Heidi you were able to give Mousie such a wonderful life, and a beautiful goodbye. It is so hard to say goodbye, but as you said, she is with her brothers now. I bet they were waiting just over the Bridge to give her licks and head bonks to say welcome.

((HUGS))


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

It is so very hard to know when it's the right time, but it sounds like you made the right decision. Gentle bridge vibes to your sweet Mousie.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

I am so sorry, what a lovely kitty


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

i am so sorry


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

sorry for your loss Heidi atback


----------



## iheartmykitty (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss
As hard as it was, I'm sure you did the right thing

atback


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Heidi, I'm so sorry. atback


----------



## gwdprincess (Feb 7, 2006)

such a lucky kitty to have a wonderful companion. atback


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry Heidi. Its never an easy decision. Run free at the bridge Mousie.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Poor Mousie  My heart goes out to you at this sad time.
She looks so lovely in the photos - a right little character.

seashell


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Heidi. It's never easy, but it does sound like Mousie had a great life with you. You should be proud of that.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Mousie really was a very sweet kitty. She was never very 'personable' though she would snuggle with you, she much preferred hot laundry. You could also not pet her if she were laying down because she wouldn't just lay there and accept it as her due, she had to get UP and walk back and forth in front of you, arching her head/back into your hand so you wouldn't miss any spot and flopping on her back so you could rub her chest and belly. I hated disturbing her, put I sometimes DID disturb her nap and pet her just because I knew she enjoyed it so much with all her walking, purring, circling, flopping and arching.


----------

